# The AD Bottle Cleaning Method



## AlexD (Aug 13, 2012)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Got  a bottle that needs cleaning?

 Here's a method I use with my bottles. I used multiple "Cleaning tips" for this method, so sorry if I'm using your process!

 You will need: Wink Rust remover, Bar Keeper's Friend, Copper pellets, a fine Toothbrush, Two rags, rubber gloves (so the cleaners don't get on your hands), a cork, pure copper scrubbing pad, Mineral Oil, Car polisher buffer, a funnel, and a metal strainer.
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ***************************************************************
 *First of all, see just how dirty it is. You may not need some of the steps.*
 ***************************************************************
 --------------------------------
 Fill your bottle with 1/2 a pound of copper pellets, water, and a little Bar Keepers Friend using the funnel. If you don't have copper pellets, rice will work just fine. Should look like pictures below:. Add the cork at the top and shake for about 15M. Strain the pellets and wash both the pellets and bottle off.
 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




















 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Next, with rubber gloves on, add about 3 quarters of Wink Rust Remover and 1 quarter water. Bring the bottle outside and let it sit for about 20-40 minutes (DEPENDING ON FOG, STAINS, ETC). When done, the bottle should have pieces of crud floating at the top and inside. For stains on the outside, I have set up 2 containers, one large and the other about half the size. I filled the smaller one with Wink and water, to soak the whole bottle inside. (If the bottle still has stains inside, put some Lime remover inside and leave it for a day or two). If the first sept got it clean, skip this step.
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------












 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Finally, time to work on the outside. Take some Bar keeper's Friend to the outside and scrub around the lettering and any dirt with the toothbrush. If the toothbrush doesn't work, try the copper scrubber. Wash off and dry when done
 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Lastly is the detailing. Grab the buffer, the two rags, and the MO. Add just a tiny bit of the Oil to the center of the buffer. LEAVE THE SIDED OF IT CLEAN. Turn the buffer on while it's pressed to the bottle. Rub half the bottle with the Oil on the center of the buffer, with it pressed flat to the bottle. With the buffer still on, go around the lettering with the side of the buffer and a little around the rest. Repeat with the other half. Then, wipe off any Oil that is still on the bottle.
 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









 _________________________________________________________________________________________________




















 [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]


----------



## edndlm (Aug 13, 2012)

I use Whink also . I pour 1/4 to one 1/3 full , cover mouth with pringels/ tennis can  lid and shake  carefully for 2 minutes . If you leave it too long it will etch the glass . I reuse it many times over after letting stuff settle out to the bottom of my carafe .


----------

